# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Living Actor Assistant, intelligent virtual agent, Cantoche (Living Actor), Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Cantoche (Living Actor)

----------


## Airicist

Living Actor

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> Living Actor to assist your customers, train your staff, or support the digital transformation of your business. With Living Actor, you can offer an exceptional user experience and boost your ROI

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba Yoko with Living Actor

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> Yoko is the virtual support assistant for Toshiba in Europe. She speaks 20 languages and solves most support issues for Toshiba Consumer electronics. Yoko is connected to Toshiba IT and client databases to offer personalized services.

----------

